# Grim Tales - 'Chronicles of the Witch Hunter'



## Karl Green (Dec 25, 2004)

Warhammer Fantasy -GRIM TALES d20

A key turns in the lock to your cell with a grating sound, and the door opens to admit a tall man in black full plate armour. He holds an elaborate helmet under his arm, with a tall crest representing the head of looks like a Beastman. The drink-sodden jailer fawns round him as if he were royalty - which he might well be, for all you know - and beyond him, in the passage, you can several more men, identically armoured. He looks you up and down with an expression of disgust, and then turns to the jailer.

"This is the best you've got?" the jailer somehow manager to cringe and grin at the same time.

"Oh, the werry best, may't please yer lordship, the werry best. 'Course, they looks a biut rough, bet give 'em a wash down an' some fresh clothes, an' I think yer lordship'd be surprised. An' yer should've seen the gear they 'ad they was taken - not yer ordinary criminals, yer lordship an' no mistake."

The man tosses the jailer a handful of gold crowns, and motions you out of the cell. In the passage, you are surrounded by a dozen heavily-armed men, and marched across the *Square of Martials* to a solid-looking building with the sign of a panther's head hanging outside - the headquarters and barracks of the *Order of the Knights Panther*.

You are marched into a large room, hung with banners and with racks of weapons lining the wood-paneled walls. Only when you are there does the man deign to address you directly. 

"I am the Ritter Eberhardt von Kreuzzug" he says, wasting no time with preambles. "You will call me Sir. I have the honour to serve the ancient and noble *Order of the Knights Panther* in the capacity of adjutant, and you …_people_ have been discharged into my care. From the time you left your cell, you have been under martial law."

"I am aware of your crime, your abilities and the equipment you owned when arrested. As your jailer said, you are not ordinary criminals. But you are criminals nonetheless, and I have the power to have you summarily executed here or returned to your cell to await execution in due course. Remember that."

"I also have the power to offer you an amnesty. It pains me to waste it on scum like you, but if you're the best *Middenheim* can offer, so be it. If you accept the amnesty, you shall be inducted into the Order - at the lowest level, I'm glad to say - and you shall await further orders in the quarters, which have been set aside for you. Of course, you have the option to refuse the amnesty, and allow the process of law to take its natural course. The course is yours." 

Some choose you think. In fact one of those with you shouts "Bugger ye Gov'ner" to which von Kreuzzug waves a two fingers at the man and two of Armored Knights surrounding you drag the man out.

"Any others? No, good then let us move on. Raise your right hand and repeat after me…"

The Oath of the Knights' Panther…
 I, (name here), swear before Sigmar and Ulric and in the witness of this company here gathered, to serve the ancient and noble Order of the Knights Panther truly and faithfully unto death, observing the laws of the Order:
- To serve and protect Graf Boris Todbringer, his family, his legitimate successors and his appointed officers with me life;
- To render full and unquestioning service to my superiors in the Order and to those they may appoint over me;
- Never to suffer any person or thing bearing the 'Mark of Chaos' to live while there is breath in my body.
The Order has my Oath, which only death may break. Let all here present bear witness. 

After they have taken the oath von Kreuzzug stands up and leave. Each of the characters is presented a scroll where they are to sign their name or 'make their mark' and are given a medallion on a chain that is hung around his or her neck. It is gold, and depicts a rearing panther.

You are then marched to a large common room, with no windows and only one locked door. There are ten bunks here, and a common bathroom in the back where water for bathing etc have been set. 

"Get yerselves cleaned up scum. Yer be a gettin' a meetin' with his lord'ship soon enough to finds out what.., work we have fer ya" to which there is much laughing from the other guards. The doors are locked and the ex-prisoners and now newest members of the *Knights Panther* look at each other and their new 'home'… welcome to the Grim World of Perilous Adventure… 






OK to much time on my hand over the break, I'm CRAZY and too much talk about Warhammer have made me want to run something in it. I have been debating to do something with *Grim Tales* for a LONG time  so I am going to run something based loosely on the some of the *Enemy Within* Campaign. The players, for whatever reason (part of your history) were recently thrown into jail in the northern city of *Middenheim*. Mistaken identity, rebel poets, fallen nobles, killers, cutthroats, failed priest, drunken berserker, whatever, you where arrested and sentenced to death. But, within the last couple of days were placed into the same cell with the rest of the party. Then you were 'saved' by joining the *Order of the Knights Panther* your new life of 'adventure' is about to begin…  

SOOOO I am looking for 4-5 'volunteers' to be sent on only the most dangerous and glorious of missions (i.e. suicidal) for the Order 

Character Creations Basics
Grim Tales standard classes (and there will be few in any PrC, none to start). 
Attribute Point Buy: 30 points
Level: 4th
Hit Points: max at 1st level, after that D6=4, D8=6, D10=8, and D12=10
Most will be Human but I will allow no maybe two none-humans (Elf, Dwarf or Halfling; see below).
Background as in G.T. _but_ if you want to make up your own using the Professions from Warhammer or anything else you are allowed to subject to my approval.
Starting Equipment: you get ONE item of choice that you had from your past life before 'joining' the Order. Otherwise you have none other items, except those assigned by the Order. Give me an idea what you want, it can be Masterwork but non-magical

*Campaign Planner*
*Model*: Archaic with streamtech vehicles and early firearms
*Economic*: Currency (copper are called 'pence', silver is called 'shillings' and gold is called 'crowns' or 'royals'; although the characters start with none)
*Combat*- 
_Flat-footed_: lose Shield Bonus, lose Class Defense Bonus
_Death_: Death at 10 +CON modifier
_Massive Damage Threshold_: CON score + 1/2 level (round down)
*Horror*- 
_Horror Saves_: Will Save
_Fight-or-Flight_ Allowed
_Short-Termed Insanity Duration_: end of current session 
*Spell-Casting*- 
_Spell-Burn Die_: d6
--_*House Rules*_: Spell-Burn Drain Damage for _Adapts_ is 'non-Lethal' damage when casting spells equal to or less then their primary spellcasting attribute minus 10 (if above it still applies as CON damage; see Grim Tales). ALSO they may add their primary spellcaster attribute to the 'Casting Spell Check' (Why? I want Adapts to be better then generally presented in G.T.). _But_ Spell burn dice is the Spell's level +1d6 (so a 0-level spell, roll 1d6, 1st level spells roll 2d6, etc).  
--All healing type spells that resort Hit Points of damage instead only heal 1/2 (round down) the base hit point. The rest (1/2 round up) is converted into non-lethal damage.
--Non-lethal damage is NOT healed by any known Spell and can only be recovered with rest.
*Firearms* -Muzzle-loaders
*Other Campaign Options*- 
_Undead/Turn Undead_
_Vehicles_ 
*Action Points*: You re-gain Action Point up to your Max each time you raise a level, plus those awared during play.
-_Use and renewal_: all uses as in Grim Tales, using one Variant: Gain Action Points During Play (all those)
*Allegiances*: should pick at least two (even if they are Me and Myself) 
*Armor as Damage Reduction* from Unearth Arcane pg. 111

*Equipment and Weapons* from D&D 3.5 plus firearms as follows (note firearms are NOT build for different sizes. Small sized people (halflings) can use Md in two hands)
Blunderbuss* (cost: 75gp, Damage: 2d8, critical: n/a, Range Inc: n/a, Wt: 7lbs, Type: P, Size: Medium). Ammo: shot (10) 6gp, 3lbs
*is loaded with a bag of small lead pellets, resolved as Breath Weapon Line, with a range of 30ft. Opponents caught in the line-of-fire can make a Reflex save vs. DC15 for half.  
Pistol (cost: 150gp, Damage: 2d6, critical: 20/x3, Range Inc: 30ft, Wt: 2 lbs, Type: P, Size: Medium). Ammo: bullets (10), 2gp, 1 lb 
Cavalry Pistol (cost: 400gp, Damage: 2d8, critical: 20/x3, Range Inc: 40ft, Wt: 4 lbs, Type: P, Size: Medium). Ammo: bullets (10), 3gp, 2lbs 
Rifle (cost: 500gp, Damage: 2d8, critical: 20/x3, Range Inc: 100ft, Wt: 8 lbs, Type: P, Size: Large). Ammo: bullets (10), 3gp, 2lbs
Gunpowder 1lb for 25gp (enough for 8 blunderbuss shots, 20 pistol, 10 cavalry pistol and rifle shots)
All firearms half the AC and DR bonuses of Armour (both man-made and natural) 

Non-Human Races… you get 1 less Feat at First level and 4 fewer skills (and 1 fewer skill after first, NO favored classes) 
*Dwarf* - as PHB3.5 but
*Attributes: +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Dex, -2 Cha 
* -2 to all Charisma based skills when dealing with Elves
* Language: Riekspiel and Khazalid (dwarven). Bonus Languages: Dwarven Battle Speak, other Human dialects, Goblin, Grumbarth, Terran
*Elf* (wood-elves generally only) -as PHB3.5 but
*Attributes: +2 Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Con, -2 Wis
* +10ft Fast Movement (only when wearing no, light or medium armor and not carrying a heavy load)
* -2 to all Charisma based skills when dealing with Dwarves
* Languages: Riekspiel and Eltharin (Elven); Bonus Languages: Ancient Elven, other Human dialects, Sylan
*Halfling* -as PHB3.5 but
*Attributes: +4 Dex, -4 Str
* Languages: Riekspiel 

Some Basic Languages (secret tongues cost twice as many Skill points to learn, different dialects cost half as much, i.e. half-points gets you two): 
Old Worlder 
-Albion (Old Worlder dialect of Albion)
-Breton (Old Worlder dialect of Bentonia)
-Estalian (Old Worlder dialect of Estalia)
-Tilean (Old Worlder dialect of Tilea)
-Riekspiel (Old Worlder dialect of the Empire)
-Skavic (Old Worlder dialect of Kislve)
Classic (Imperial Classic or Old Worlder)
Khazalid (language of Dwarfs)
Eltharin (language of Elfs)
Battle (specific for many Knightly orders, etc)
Arcana (secret tongue spoken generally only by students of magic)
Dark Tongue (spoken by Beastmen and Warriors of Chaos)
Goblin Tongues (dialects spoken by Goblins, Hobgoblins, Orcs and Snotlings)
Ssisssyl'k (secret tongue spoken by Lizardmen)
Grumbarth (spoken by Ogres and Trolls)
Queekish (secret tongue spoken by Skaven)
Aquan (water based creatures)
Auran (air based creatures)
Ignan (fire based creatures)
Terran (earth based creatures)
Sylan (woodland based creatures)



Playing the GAME is here

Rogue's Gallery is here


----------



## doghead (Dec 26, 2004)

Damn

I don't have Grim Tales or WHFRP at thi point so I'm going to have to pass. But it sure brought back memories reading the post. The Warhammer world was always such a cool place to venture into.

the head of the dog.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

hehe yea all the talk of Warhammer got me to dig out all my stuff and I just can't stop reading it  the system is not to my liking BUT I love the style


----------



## Krug (Dec 26, 2004)

Damn I don't have Grim Tales but this sounds intriguing... any chance of you just creating a character for interested players?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

YES there is 
As I am sitting here waiting for food (wife's first time cooking Christmas dinner and it just the two of us ) I typed up some character ideas... IF someone is interested but does not have Grim Tales I can help create their characters. 

Anyway here are some examples I just wipped up...with REALLY basic backgrounds (why they were thrown in jail)

Mellory, a hunter, who was catch hunting in the Graf's forest illegally.  
*Mellory (Dedicated 2/Tough 2)*: Medium-sized human; HD 2d6+6 plus 2d10 +6; HP 38; MDT: 18; Init: +2; Spd: 30ft; Defense: 16, touch 16, flat-footed 10 (dex 2 +class 4); BAB +2, Grap +4, ATK: melee +4, ranged +4; FS: 5ft by 5ft; Reach 5ft; AL: Sigmar, Self; SV: Fort +7, Reflex +2, Will +4; AP 7; Rep +1; Str 14, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Background*: Hunter (rural) skills- Handle Animals, Listen, Survival; Career- Craft (bowyer), Knowledge (nature), Profession (hunter); Choice- Climb, Hide, Spot  
*Skills* (24+6+4+4): Climb 4/+6, Craft (bowyer) 4/+4, Handle Animals 2/+2, Hide 4/+6, Knowledge (nature) 5/+5, Listen 5/+9, Profession (hunter) 2/+4, Spot 5/+9, Survival 7/+12  
*Feats*: Alertness, Armor Proficiency (light and medium), Endurance, Martial Weapon Proficiency (longbow), Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency. 
*Talents*: _Dedicated_ -Insight (+3 to Survival); _Tough_- Energy Resistance (Fire)
*Possession*: _Masterwork_ Longbow

Bianca, a female dabbler of magic (tried the apprentice, didn't like it) and breaking and entering 'specialist' who broke into the wrong house and was catch
*Bianca Eberhardy (Smart 1/Fast 3)*: Medium-sized human; HD 1d6+1, 3d8+3; HP 28; MDT 14;  Init +1; Spd: 30ft; Defense: 17, touch 17, flat-footed 10 (dex 3 +class 4); BAB +2, Grap +2, ATK: melee +2 (+5 with short swords), ranged +5; FS: 5ft by 5ft; Reach 5ft; AL: Self, Freedom; SV: Fort +2, Reflex+2, Will+4; AP 7; Rep +2; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Background*: Wizard's Apprentice (academic) skills: Craft (Alchemy), Knowledge (Arcana), Knowledge (Chaos), Research; Career- Craft (Weaver), Knowledge (Local), Profession (Wizard); Smart Class- Disable Device, Search, Use Unknown Device; Choice- Decipher Script, Hide, Move Silent; Feat- Spellcraft
*Skills* (44+7+7+7): Craft (alchemy) 2/+4, Decipher Script 5/+7, Disable Device 6/+8, Hide 7/+10, Knowledge (arcana) 5/+7, Knowledge (chaos) 2/+4, Knowledge (local) 5/+7, Listen 5/+6, Move Silent 7/+10, Research 5/+7, Search 5/+7, Spellcraft 2/+4, Spot 3/+4, Use Unknown Device 5/+7
*Feats*: Armor Proficiency (light), Dodge, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Two-Weapon Defense, Two-Weapon Proficiency, Weapon Finesse (short-sword)
*Talents*: Smart- _Magical Adapt_ (Arcane, caster level 1 [casting check +3], spell burn resistant 2); _Fast_- Evasion, Uncanny Dodge
*Possession*: _Masterwork_ Thieves Tools
*Spells Known*: four 0-level, two 1st-level

Marcus is a priest of Sigmar, who likes drinking a bit to much and killed a guardsmen who was a follower of Ulric and did not like "dat stinkin' hammer-cult"
*Marcus (Dedicated 4)*: Medium-sized human; HD 4d6 +4  +3; HP 25; MDT 14; Init +1; Spd: 30ft; Defense: 14, touch 14, flat-footed 10 (dex 1 +class 3); BAB +3, Grap +4, ATK: melee +4 (+5 with heavy mace), ranged +4; FS: 5ft by 5ft; Reach 5ft; AL Sigmar, Empire; SV: Fort +3, Reflex +2, Will +3; AP 7; Rep +2; Str 12, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 14
*Background*: Initiate of Sigmar (religious): Concentration, Knowledge (Religion), Sense Motive; Career- Craft (Tailor), Knowledge (Local), Profession (Cleric); Choice- Diplomacy, Intimidate, Gather Information; Feat- Spellcraft
*Skills* (24+6+6+6): Concentration 7/+8, Diplomacy 5/+7, Gather Information 2/+4, Intimidate 3/+5, Knowledge (local) 3/+4, Knowledge (religion) 7/+8, Profession (cleric) 2/+5, Sense Motive 7/+10, Spellcraft 6/+7 
*Feats*: Armor Proficiency (light and medium), Craft Constant Item, Personal Firearm Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Toughness, Weapon Focus (Heavy Mace) 
*Talents*: _Dedicated_- Magical Adapt (Divine, caster level 1 [casting check +4], spell burn resistance 3), Turn Undead (5 times a day; turn check d20+ 4 [cha mod +skill ranks])
*Possession*: Silver Holy Symbol (hammer symbol)
*Spells Known*: ten 0-level, five 1st-level, two 2nd-level 

Grimmor, a dwarf, is a ex-Imperial soldier who killed an officer who had sent his mates and him into a Beastmen trap and then fled to safety (or so he thought, until Grimmor should up)
*Grimmor (Strong 1/Tough 3)*: Medium-sized human; HD 1d8+5 and 3d10+15; HP 52; MDT 22, Init +0; Spd: 20ft; Defense: 13, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (dex 0 +class 3); BAB +3, Grap +6, ATK: melee +6, ranged +3; FS: 5ft by 5ft; Reach 5ft; AL: Friends, Empire; SV: Fort +8, Reflex +1, Will +1; AP 7; Rep +0; Str 16, Dex 10, Con 20, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 6
*Background*: Ex-Imperial Soldier (military)- Climb, Jump, Spot, Survival; Career- Craft (weaponsmith), Knowledge (local), Profession (Soldier); Choose- Heal, Hide, Intimidate
*Skills* (8+2+2+2): Climb 2/+5, Heal 2/+2, Intimidate 7/+5, Knowledge (local) 2/+2, Survival 1/+1 
*Feats*: Armor Proficiency (all), Brawl, Cleave, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Power Attack, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency
*Talents*: _Strong_- Melee Smash (+1 melee damage); _Tough_- Remain Conscious, Damage Reduction (1DR)
*Possession*: _Masterwork_ Great Axe


A NOTE about Known Spells - I choose them, and it depends on your Spellcraft rank and Primary Ability...
Ops I mixed you Turn Undead, have to be an Advanced Talent so modified the Priest to reflect that.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 26, 2004)

not that big a fan of the Warhammer background but played the tabletop and every spin-of game for like ten years and your games allways rock anyway so given half a chance I'm in.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 26, 2004)

I love your games Karl, I'm in if you'll have me.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

thanks Radiant and you are alway welcome 

NOW do you have Grim Tales? If not, what kind of character would you want. You can make them up most of the way with d20 Modern also if you don't have G.T.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

You bet Captain Tagon, but same question I asked Radiant


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 26, 2004)

I don't have Grim Tales, but I'm thinking of getting it soon. As is I'm thinking of playing a dwarf of some kind, maybe a trollslayer, or possibly working a Paladin type human in.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Very cool with either. Grim Tale uses the base classes from D20 Modern but expands them out to 20 levels AND adds extra feats to each. Then class-skills are totally re-done. Instead of class skills being fixed to classes they are fixed to your Background. You choose a Background/Occupation which give you 3-5 skills, you get 3 based on your 'Occupation' (one craft, one knowledge and one profession) and then you get 3 of your choice. These don't change.
There are no PrC listed but I might allow a few - like the PrC Paladin listed in UA - those kind

Grim Tale adds in a bunch of extra stuff like *Horror* and *Insanity* which really fit the whole Warhammer world


----------



## Radiant (Dec 26, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> thanks Radiant and you are alway welcome
> 
> NOW do you have Grim Tales? If not, what kind of character would you want. You can make them up most of the way with d20 Modern also if you don't have G.T.




Yeah I'm great I know
[/arrogant mode]

Nope, don't even have the slightest idea what grim tales is  But I played WHF and I can safely say it is about totaly impossible that it could not be better than the original system 

Got D20 modern but never played in a game that laster for more than four posts and never in a tabletop so it would be real great if you can create something for me. My characters tend to be a highly impressive example of ineffieny. Plus I'm damn lazy...
(no realy, I'd have to read up on it and me's currently reading exalted like crazy. Don't know why but somehow you can't run that game without being able to quote at least four hardcovers and 3 normal sourcebooks out of your head).

If nobody else takes her I'd take the hunter you posted above.

ps: we are dying to see what happens in the titans *hint*


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Kewl... and yep I got to update Titan don't I


----------



## Radiant (Dec 26, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Kewl... and yep I got to update Titan don't I




great. I think I'll develop her to a real witchhunter over time. But one great thing about WH is that characters start out real low, so I think a poor hunter who'se biggest accomplishment was to hunt illegaly is a good start.

And yeah you've got *has a hard time not to jump up and down*


----------



## scranford (Dec 26, 2004)

Karl,
I've got both Grimm Tales, and much of the old Warhammer stuff and am definetly interested in playing. What are your thoughts as to how a Tulwar wielding Fighter from Araby would fit into the idea for your setting. Maybe a bodyguard for a trading company that somehow ended up on his own here. Let me know if this will work, and if not I can always go to my favorite character class "The Rogue" and come up with something. 

Steve


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

scranford said:
			
		

> Karl,
> I've got both Grimm Tales, and much of the old Warhammer stuff and am definetly interested in playing. What are your thoughts as to how a Tulwar wielding Fighter from Araby would fit into the idea for your setting. Maybe a bodyguard for a trading company that somehow ended up on his own here. Let me know if this will work, and if not I can always go to my favorite character class "The Rogue" and come up with something.
> 
> Steve




That would be totally find with me... you want to speak Riekspiel 
As for a tulwar are you thinking a Two-handed scimitar? Maybe, twohanded, does 1d10 damage, crit 18-20/x2...


----------



## Krug (Dec 26, 2004)

Ooh I wouldn't mind Grimmor the dwarf!  Sounds like a nasty tank! Fun!


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Kewl but those were just quick write up I don't expect anyone to play them if they don't want to. IF you like them and want to change things around (stats, skills, Name, etc) feel free to do so. 

Yes as the title suggests, you are all going to pressed into some Witch-Hunting duties


----------



## scranford (Dec 26, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> That would be totally find with me... you want to speak Riekspiel
> As for a tulwar are you thinking a Two-handed scimitar? Maybe, twohanded, does 1d10 damage, crit 18-20/x2...




Yeah! Thats what I was thinking. I'll work on it tonight and tomorrow, and send you the specifics. 

Steve


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Oh yea, so when you figure out your characters, here are some additional things to consider...

*Equipment Assisted to the Group for their Mission…*
ONE item from your past, be it a weapon, armour, miscellanies item, etc (always Masterwork, just about anything)
Suit of Armour: either Leather coat (Defense +1, DR1, 15lbs), Studded leather jerkin (Defense +2, DR1, 20lbs), _or_ a sleeved Mail hauberk with helm (Chainmail, Defense +3, DR2, 40lbs). Any non-Tower, wooden type Shield is also available (with the Panther symbol). 
Travelers Outfit (5lbs) with Panther symbol tabard 
One main Melee Weapon: Longsword, Shortsword (maybe two shortswords), Heavy Mace, maybe a Battleaxe or Spear (short or long). At request, a halberd, lance, great axe etc.
Backup Melee Weapon: two of either a Dagger, Handaxe, or Hammer
Ranged Weapon: generally not available but if requested a light crossbow (and 10 bolts) or shotbow (with 20 arrows) may be provided. Firearms would normally not be available, but the Witch-Hunter will make available a Rifle, a Cavalry Pistol or two normal Pistols, with bullets and powder
Light riding Horse (or Pony for Dwarves and Halflings), with bit & bridle, saddle, saddle blanket, and saddlebags
Week of Iron Ration (7lbs), Waterskin (4lbs), and week of Oats
Bedroll (5lb)
Mess tin and cutlery (1lb)
Hooded Lantern (2lbs), with flask of oil (1lb)
One-man tent (10lbs)
2d6 silver shillings for lodging, etc


----------



## Turanil (Dec 26, 2004)

I have Grim Tales, and even though I sold it one year ago I have read the Warhammer Fantasy setting in the past.

I am willing to play if there is still a place for me.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Totally! So long as you have a basic idea of the 'world' I am happy. 
What type of character are you thinking??


----------



## Turanil (Dec 26, 2004)

Oh well, I don't have much ideas so far. I think I would like to play a Renaissance type of witch-hunter, with some Turn Undead abilities. Now, if you prefer a certain type of character tell me. I like either human or dwarf, but not halfling / elf.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

No, no I don't really have and strong feelings one way or another. Only thing being is that you were thrown in jail and 'volunteered' to join the Knights Panther. As new recruits you are assigned to a Witch-Hunter to go on a very dangerous mission. After that, you might very well be able to become a Witch-Hunter but its unlikely that you would start as one... unless hmmm I suppose I could make one of the Player Characters the the Witch-Hunter?!?!

Hmm this could be a good idea... I have to think about it a bit more...


----------



## Turanil (Dec 26, 2004)

Okay, I am going to create a 4th level GT character. By the way, in the spirit of GT, I personally don't ask for a prestige class. Only the six basic GT classes will suffice for me. I should come back today with a character.


----------



## Krug (Dec 26, 2004)

Initial build:


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Grimmor Rockfist
[B]Class:[/B] Strong 1/ Tough 3
[B]Race:[/B]  Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Neutral 
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 16       [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] -
[B]Dex:[/B] 10       [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 1d8+3d10+15=52
[B]Con:[/B] 20       [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]MDT:[/B] 22
[B]Int:[/B] 10       [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Damage Reduction:[/B] 3/-
[B]Wis:[/B] 10       [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Defense Bonus:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B] 6        [B]AP:[/B] 7           [B]Reputation Bonus:[/B] +0

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Def  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]                 +5    +2    +0    0    +0    +3    +0   20
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +5        +7
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +0        +0
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0        +0

[b]Armor                       Defense   DR  ACP   Weight    Cost[/b]
Sleeved Mail Hauberk (w/ Helm)    +5     2    -5    40lb
Wooden Shield                     +2     -    -2    10lb

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Masterwork Great Axe           +7    1d12+4/S     x3          -        12lb     -
Hammer                         +6    1d4+4/B      x3        20'         2lb     -         
Light Crossbow                 +3    1d8/P     19-20/x2     80'         4lb
- 10 bolts                                                              1lb         

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven Battle Speak, Reikspiel

[B]Background:[/B] Ex-Imperial Soldier (military)- Climb, Jump, Spot, Survival; Career- 

Craft (weaponsmith), Knowledge (local), Profession (Soldier); Choose- Heal, Hide, Intimidate

[B]Talents:[/B] Strong- Melee Smash (+1 melee damage); Tough- Remain Conscious, Damage 

Reduction (1DR)

[B]Feats:[/B] Armor Proficiency (all), Brawl, Cleave, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Power 

Attack, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 14    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft (Weaponsmith)       Int  3      +0         +3
Climb                     Str  2      +3   -7    -2
Heal                      Wis  2      +2         +2
Intimidate                Cha  4      -2         +2
Knowledge (Local)         Int  2      +0         +2
Survival                  Int  1      +0         +1

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Travelers Outfit              -    5lb
Mess tin and cutlery          -    1lb
Hooded Lantern                -    2lb
Flask of Oil                  -    1lb
Waterskin                     -    4lb
Flask of Whisky               -    1lb

[b]Mount:[/b] Tom, Riding Pony, bit & bridle, saddle, saddle blanket, and saddlebags

One man tent                      10lb
Iron Rations (7)              -    7lb
Bedroll                       -    5lb
Oats (7)                         

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 79lb             [B]Money:[/B] 10 silvers

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]       76lb 153lb 230lb 460lb 

[B]Age:[/B] 23 years
[B]Height:[/B] 5'10"
[B]Weight:[/B] 250 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown
```

*Background:* 

*Description:* Battle-scarred and blackfaced Grimmor. One eye is almost shut

*Behaviour:* Grimmor, like his name, is a grimy individual.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Yea for PrC I am either not going to make them or make a few. 

The ones that I thought might work would be like the Paladin, but also the spellcasters like Wizard, Necromancer, etc. might work. BUT still working it all out so none right now


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Initial build:
> 
> Grimmore
> *Background:*
> ...




WOW cool Kurg... only thing I saw was your Great Axe would do one more point damage (melee smash Talent adds +1 to *all* melee/unarmed attacks you do; 2-handed adds 50% more damage) 
Also Brawl gives you +1 to attack and 1d6+4 nonlethal damage (nonlethal damage is as D&D3.5)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Looking a bit closer I noticed that your Flat-Footed should be a 12 (you lose your Shield and Class Defense bonus when flat-footed in this game)
Also your mighty tall for a Dwarf at 5'10"  just wondering. Otherwise looks cool... can't wait to start


----------



## Krug (Dec 26, 2004)

Cool. Thanks for spotting those. Still making some tweaks..


----------



## scranford (Dec 26, 2004)

*Dervish (Background)*

Karl,
Here are the basics from a "Dervish" basic profession, I found on the web for the warhammer world. I will be basing the character loosely on this concept, so thought I'd give you the basics with their d20 conversion.

WS       +10
T          +1
W         +2
I           +10
A           +1
Dex       +10
Cl         +10
WP        +10

A Dervish is an Arabian, usually a bedouin, who is so endowed with righteous might from his god, that he seeks out this career. Dervishes are Arabians full of religious Zeal, who spend their time dancing and singing rituals, and fighting for the glory of their God*.

Skills
Dance/                        Perform (Dance)
Dodge Blow/                 Dodge (Feat)
Frenzied Attack/           Rage (Tough Talent)
Muscianship/                Profession (Musician)**
Sing/                          Perform (Sing)
Strike Mighty Blow/       Power Attack (Feat)

Trappings
Daggers
Musical Instrument
Flowing Black Robes
Religious Symbol
Sword/                      Masterwork 2H Scimitar***

* The god I've chosen from an Internet list is Ben-Moshar, God of Death, whom is believed to be an aspect of Morr. He is the most powerful of the Araby Pantheon.
**Not just performing music, but writing, conducting and arranging music, much like a conductor or composer instead of just a musician.
*** From your notes on character concept.

I'll post the character later today, as I am almost finished.

Steve


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Kewl... for you they might _add_ a swearing to Morr/Ben-Moshar (although some of the Knights might be uncomfortable with that _heathen_ name been spoken in their wall ) there are all kinds of different people within the Order of the Knights Panther (they take nobles, and criminals)


----------



## scranford (Dec 26, 2004)

Karl,
He truely means his vow to the Knights Panther. As long as it dosen't conflict with his vow to Ben-Moshar (Which superseds the Panther Vow) there will be no problem... and I know you would never bring this conflict to the fore-front   ....

He has decided to remain in the Empire instead of returning to Araby. Perhaps this is why he was imprisoned, for refusing to leave the area, so thrown in for either some trumped up charge, or a "misunderstanding" in a local tavern with the boys. Maybe membership in a local organization will grant him a measure of acceptance.

Regardless Ben-Moshar spoke to him in a dream, and made it clear his purpose in life was to remain hear and help those less fortunate to understand the truth. Perhaps this is the beginning of this duty.

Steve


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 26, 2004)

If the tulwar is 1-10, 18-20, x2, it better be an Exotic Weapon. (And size L.)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> If the tulwar is 1-10, 18-20, x2, it better be an Exotic Weapon. (And size L.)




Hmm that is something to consider... hmmm, do you think the d8 (2H) would not to exotic?? I was looking at it like a Scimitar, which is not exotic, does one less die type then a long sword, and I was thinking of the two-handed sword


----------



## scranford (Dec 26, 2004)

*Tulwar (Exotic Weapon)*

The Bastard Sword is only an exotic weapon if use in one hand. Since I use the Tulwar in two hands I don't see the need for this to be an exotic weapon, but I may be wrong. If thats the case I'll just take the bastard sword, but I think it takes away a bit from the atmosphere. (Or I could take exotic weapon proficiency, and use a shield, this will only slow the progression a bit....ie no dodge yet.

Steve


----------



## scranford (Dec 26, 2004)

*Seif-al-Din (Sword of the faith)*

Sief-Al-Din bin Zolotas
Human male, Medium; Strong Hero/3, Tough Hero/1
Lawful Neutral
Diety: Ben Moshar

Background - Church Guard
Alliegences - Order: Order of the Knights Panther
                  Religion: Church of Ben Moshar

STR - 17
DEX - 14
CON - 14
INT - 10
WIS - 12
CHA - 10

HP 36
FORT - +5
REF - +3
WIL - +2

AC - 18/DR-2 (Armor 3, DEX 2, DB 3)sleeved mail haubrek w/ Helm

*MW Tulwar * +8 (BAB 3, STR 3, WM 1, Wpn. Focus 1); 1d10 +5 (STR 4, Melee Smash +1) 18-20 x2
*Dagger * +6, 1d4+4, 19-20 x 2
*Long Spear * +6, 1d8+5, 20x2
*Short Bow * +5, 1d6, 20x3

*Feats & Talents*
Proficiencies: All simple and martial weapons, All armor & shields
Dodge? or Exotic Weapon Proficiency/Tulwar (Feat;Lvl. 1)
Power Attack (Feat; Lvl. 1)
Melee Smash (Talent; STR Hero Lvl. 1)
Cleave (Feat; Lvl. 3)
Weapon Focus/Tulwr (Feat; STR Hero Lvl. 1)
Extreme Effort (Talent; STR Hero lvl. 3)
Rage (Talent; TGH Hero Lvl. 1)

*Skills / Ranks / Score*
Craft:Calligraphy/0/+0; Escape Artist/2/+4; Heal/0/+1; Intimidate/8/+8; Knowledge: Religion/4/+4; Perform: Dance/3/+3; Profession: Music/0/+1; Ride: Horse/3/+5; Sense Motive/2/+3; Tumble/2/+4.

*Equipment*
MW Tulwar (Returned Item), sleeved Mail hauberk w/ Helm, Travelers Outfit, Long Spear, (2) daggers, _shortbow w/20 arrows_?, Light Riding Horse (Rajh bin Brolek)w/ gear, Week of Iron Rations, Waterskin, week of oats, Bedroll, Mess tin and cutlery, Hooded lantern w/ flask of oil, One man tent, 9 silver shillings.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 26, 2004)

Looks cool... I think I will go with the Tulwar not require EWP, just because of the scimitar/longsword vs. tulwar/two-handed sword

Oh note there are no Alignments in G.T. so you take  Allegiancies. I totally could see his as _Law_ and _Ben Moshar_


----------



## Krug (Dec 27, 2004)

The redone Grimmor:


```
[B]Name:[/B]  Grimmor Rockfist
[B]Class:[/B] Strong 1/ Tough 3
[B]Race:[/B]  Dwarf
[B]Size:[/B]  Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Str:[/B] 18       [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] -
[B]Dex:[/B] 12       [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 1d8+3d10+12=44
[B]Con:[/B] 18       [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]MDT:[/B] 20
[B]Int:[/B] 10       [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Damage Reduction:[/B] 3/-
[B]Wis:[/B] 10       [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Defense Bonus:[/B] +3
[B]Cha:[/B] 6        [B]AP:[/B] 7           [B]Reputation Bonus:[/B] +0

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Def  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]          10   +3    +0/2    +1    0    +0    +3    +0   17/19
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +4        +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1        +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0        +0

[b]Armor                       Defense   DR  MDB  ACP   Weight    Cost[/b]
Sleeved Mail Hauberk (w/ Helm)    +3     2    +2   -5    40lb
Wooden Shield                     +2     -         -2    10lb

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical   Range     Weight  Cost[/B]
Masterwork Great Axe           +8    1d12+7/S     x3          -        12lb     -
- [i][b]Gnasher[/b][/i]
Warhammer                      +7    1d8+5/B      x3          -         5lb     -
Dagger                         +7    1d4+5/P   19-20/x2     10'         1lb     -         
Light Crossbow                 +4    1d8/P     19-20/x2     80'         4lb
- 10 bolts                                                              1lb 
Fists                          +8    1d6+5(NL)            

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Dwarven Battle Speak, Reikspiel

[B]Background:[/B] Ex-Imperial Soldier (military)- Climb, Jump, Spot, Survival; Career- Craft (weaponsmith), Knowledge (local), Profession (Soldier); Choose- Heal, Hide, Intimidate

[B]Talents:[/B] Strong- Melee Smash (+1 melee damage); Tough- Remain Conscious, Damage 

Reduction (1DR)

[B]Feats:[/B] Armor Proficiency (all), Brawl, Cleave, Martial Weapon Proficiency, Power 
Attack, Shield Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 14    [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7
[B]Skills                  Abil Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft (Weaponsmith)       Int  3      +0         +3
Climb                     Str  2      +4   -5    +1
Heal                      Wis  2      +0         +2
Intimidate                Cha  3      -2         +1
Knowledge (Local)         Int  2      +0         +2
Spot                      Wis  1      +0         +1
Survival                  Int  1      +0         +1

[B]Equipment:                Cost  Weight[/B]
Travelers Outfit              -    5lb
Mess tin and cutlery          -    1lb
Hooded Lantern                -    2lb
Flask of Oil                  -    1lb
Waterskin                     -    4lb
Flask of Whisky               -    1lb

[b]Mount:[/b] Tom, Riding Pony, bit & bridle, saddle, saddle blanket, and saddlebags

One man tent                      10lb
Iron Rations (7)              -    7lb
Bedroll                       -    5lb
Oats (7)                         

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 83lb             [B]Money:[/B] 10 silvers

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]       100lb 200lb 300lb 600lb 

[B]Age:[/B] 58 years
[B]Height:[/B] 4'3"
[B]Weight:[/B] 160 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Gray
[B]Hair:[/B] Black-Gray
[B]Skin:[/B] Brown
```

*Alliance:* Friends, Empire, Order of the Knights Panther

*Background:* Grimmor Rockfist was a tough-headed dwarf who decided to earn his wealth as an imperial soldier, just like his cousin Marvie, since he had little interest as a forger. His skill with the axe allowed him some respect amongst his fellow soldiers. 

However, his officer Reckham, whom he never got along with, sold off the ragtag bunch of soldiers to a bunch of Beastmen who were ready to sacrifice the soldiers to Khorne, and all others in Grimmor's company were slain except for him. After resting, he eventually found Reckham drinking at a bar, and promptly seperated the officer from his head. It took four guards to take him down, where he awaited to be hung or torn apart by horses. Getting 'pardoned' was certainly an act he was surprised at, but he's glad to be reunited with his axe Gnasher. He's still wondering what in the heck is a panther.

*Description:* Battle-scarred and blackfaced, one eye is almost shut, the result of a brawl with a half-ogre. His clothes smell badly of ale. His beard and hair dart all over the face, stuck in a perpetual mess.

*Behaviour:* Grimmor, like his name, is a grimy individual. He's started many a brawl and been involved in a number of fights; he's already been banned in a number of bars. He doesn't think of himself as a hero, merely a warrior.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 27, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Grimmor Rockfist





He looks great, just _one_ little problem that I saw... Def would be *17/19* because the Chainmail only give +3 to AC/Def bonus (and 2DR)


----------



## Krug (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks. Made the adjustment. Looking forward to starting.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 27, 2004)

still here.
thought I'd say something, me's just happy with that hunter as she is, so not much to post from me.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 27, 2004)

Woa new boards... anyway Radiant just have to chooce some basic equipment I listed on the first page. I believe we are waiting for one more character, so I wil be ready to start in a day or so...


----------



## Radiant (Dec 27, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Woa new boards... anyway Radiant just have to chooce some basic equipment I listed on the first page. I believe we are waiting for one more character, so I wil be ready to start in a day or so...





sure sure, me's greedy 
Running my tabletop game now. Will come back later to get my hands on anything that doesn't run away fast enough...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 27, 2004)

I've decided upon a concept, kind of influenced by reading way to much of the Song of Ice and Fire trilogy lately. The character would be the bastard son of a local Lord. Knowing that he couldn't ever gain a high position, he trained as an army scout, learning to move quick and silently and to kill well both from a distance and from close up. An aging Witch Hunter based in the same area was jealous of his father and how much the people loved him as their ruler. He'd try anything he could to strike out at those the Lord cared about, but even the bastard was protected well by his father's will. However, the Lord recently died from disease and his family was thrown to the wolves, especially the bastard who was trumped up on false charges of heresy and thrown into jail.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 27, 2004)

Ops ok so waiting on Turanil and Captain Tagon characters  (BTW CT sounds like a GREAT character background... very WH )

If the characters are done soon I will be ready to start by tomorrow if everyone else is up for it. Excellent 

Captain Tagon I don't remember do you have Grim Tales? If not I can help you make him, but you should do that Stats and Feats. Talents that you might want depend on what type of character you want. 

I _think_ the ones that apply to you would be Fast and maybe Strong, with a Background in as Noble or Military. Talents could be some sneak attack depending on your class, etc.  Thoughts?


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 27, 2004)

Looks like this game is coming together pretty quickly! I will keep an eye on your game once you start. Sign me up as an alternate if you like, Karl. 

BTW, can someone link me to the Grim Tales book online? I haven't heard of it before, but it looks interesting.

Edit: I found the book, nevermind. Looks to be worth the $. I am considering running a very low magic ancient Greece campaign using the OGL Ancients and Sean K Reynolds Games The New Argonauts. Do you think this book might be helpful in planning a low magic campaign?


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 27, 2004)

> The Bastard Sword is only an exotic weapon if use in one hand. Since I use the Tulwar in two hands I don't see the need for this to be an exotic weapon, but I may be wrong.




It's the improved threat range (18-20) that makes the difference. That's generally worth just a little bit more than the die type.



> Hmm that is something to consider... hmmm, do you think the d8 (2H) would not to exotic?? I was looking at it like a Scimitar, which is not exotic, does one less die type then a long sword, and I was thinking of the two-handed sword




You are correct that the scimitar gives up one die type for the improved threat range. 

I think technically, one less die type than 2d6 is 1d8, not 1d10. (The 1d10 is an odd die and not really in the "upsizing" die progression. It's like a half-step.)

What you've written is close, very close, but at first glance it seems off by about a half-step. Just a smidge too good. Unfortunately I'm travelling without my books, but the Equipment chapter in Grim Tales will help you "build" this weapon to proper balance.

There's two other ways of looking at it:

1) Will all the other players want a tulwar, too? I know I would! 

2) Do you even care?

Wulf


----------



## Krug (Dec 27, 2004)

I have to agree with Wulf that an EWP slot is needed for the tulwar. Most Exotic Weapons have a little extra in one stat(damage/critical threat range/damage multiplier) from conventional/martial weapons, else probably no one would bother taking them.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Looks like this game is coming together pretty quickly! I will keep an eye on your game once you start. Sign me up as an alternate if you like, Karl.




Hey  Bob if you want to join up I think I can handle one more person. What would you be interested in?





			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Edit: I found the book, nevermind. Looks to be worth the $. I am considering running a very low magic ancient Greece campaign using the OGL Ancients and Sean K Reynolds Games The New Argonauts. Do you think this book might be helpful in planning a low magic campaign?




Oh yea it is totally worth it. It has a lot of cool ideas in it, like Horror, Insanity, different ideas for MDT and magic. I am using a less deadly form of spell casting myself at least for those training in magic. 

Anyway it is pretty cool


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Wulf that an EWP slot is needed for the tulwar. Most Exotic Weapons have a little extra in one stat(damage/critical threat range/damage multiplier) from conventional/martial weapons, else probably no one would bother taking them.




Well I can almost see it as a Dwarven Waraxe... EWP except for Dwarves. The reason I am not 100% about it being a EWP is just because of the damage and the scimitar (which has the higher threat range with lower damage)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

OK I posted a GRIM TALES over in Rogue Gallery, so put your FINAL characters over then when you are all ready 

Looking forward to starting... and if we get a few more I might post the introduction tonight over in Playing-the-Game


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey  Bob if you want to join up I think I can handle one more person. What would you be interested in?




I think I could handle one more game, so long as you could help me with the rules. I don't have time to make a character until Wednesday. I might pick up the Grim book on Wed if I can find it, but I want to scan through it first. Spent too much on gaming stuff lately


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

hehe within the last two weeks I have purchased and recieved... _Noir_ and _Foes of Freedom_ for M&M, _Black Company d20_, _Complete Arcane_, and _Ares Magica 5th ed_... to much read... to little time.... and spent way to much money!!! 

If you want to wait ok, depending... I am going to post some intro/Prologue for the game... I hope to start by Wednesday or Thursday BUT I so long as people have an idea for their characters by then that should be good (so that you can at least intro your characters). So long as you have an idea for that character that should be fine....


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

NOTE that I started posting some extra stuff over in PLAYING THE GAME. Not yet ready for you all to start yet... but soon


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 28, 2004)

OK, here's a quick concept.

Gunther Ulven was born the third son of a minor noble in Talabheim. He is well educated, and trained as a pistoleer in his father's small army that served under Karl Franz in border skirmishes, cutting his teeth in battles against the Bretonnians and Skaven filth in the valleys and passes of the Grey Mountains. Once he returned home after two years of service, he fully expected to recieve a hero's welcome from his father. But the family's fortunes had faded away in support of the unit, and he found himself despised by his bitter parents. He left his home with the same possessions he brought back from the wars, and joined into the service of a merchant company, riding alongside a wagon train for protection. He developed a taste for cheap wine and gambling while on the road, and it eventually landed him in trouble in Middenheim, where he found after a long night of revelry that he could not pay his tab or his deep debt to the son of the town guard. He was tossed into the stocks, where he found himself in the strange situation of being drafted into the Order of the Knights Panther.

I see Gunther as a pistoleer, with a short sword and a brace of pistols, with some mounted combat skills, well educated, but with a bad past of gambling away his money and spending far too many nights in jail. 

Feel free to start up, Karl, I will get up some stats on Wed.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Oh yea, so when you figure out your characters, here are some additional things to consider...
> 
> *Equipment Assisted to the Group for their Mission…*
> ONE item from your past, be it a weapon, armour, miscellanies item, etc (always Masterwork, just about anything)
> ...




-Studded leather jerkin (Defense +2, DR1, 20lbs), 
_It that's too heavy she will go for the other one._
-Travelers Outfit (5lbs) with Panther symbol tabard 
-One main Melee Weapon: Longsword 
_She doesn't care if she can even use it, even the thought of owning a longsword makes her eyes gleam. For peasants that's almost unthinkable. If she can't get one she takes a short sword._
-Backup Melee Weapon:  a Dagger
-Arrows
-Light riding Horse (or Pony for Dwarves and Halflings), with bit & bridle, saddle, saddle blanket, and saddlebags
-Week of Iron Ration (7lbs), Waterskin (4lbs), and week of Oats
-Bedroll (5lb)
-Mess tin and cutlery (1lb)
-Hooded Lantern (2lbs), with flask of oil (1lb)
-One-man tent (10lbs)
-2d6 silver shillings for lodging, etc

plus, if she thinks she has a chance she'll ask for a pistol too. She will even claim she can use it if that helps. Pistols cost more than she has ever seen in her life ...


----------



## Turanil (Dec 28, 2004)

Sorry for being so late! I really couldn't decide what to play. I think there is already enough warrior types, so I decided for a scholar type with Magical Adept talent (arcane magic). As per GT rules, I will let the GM decide for my spells (if any...).

I begin creating the character now. Probably four levels of Smart hero, Spot, Listen, Bluff, and Diplomacy should be among my skills.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 28, 2004)

*Professor Johannes von Tritheim*
*Smart Hero 4th level*; Grim Tales character

Professor Johannes von Tritheim appears as a young scholar. He was a university teacher until his own chambermaid accused him of witchcraft. He was prosecuted, and during the trial Johannes declared that it was but absurd to compare the idiotic tales of a stupid and ignorant domestic with the words of one of the empire's most brilliant minds. If the judges could not understand that, then Johannes would not afford to waste his time debating with inferior intellects. For some reason, these obtuse judges refused to acknowledge the obvious, and instead of condemning the chambermaid, threw Johannes into jail. Needless to say that even while being now a Panther Knight, Johannes has sworn to chastise the imbecile chambermaid whenever he gets the opportunity… 

Background: Academic. Allegiance: Himself, Knowledge, Order of the Knights Panther (although not of his own choice…). Reputation: +2

*Johannes von Tritheim:* Human, Smart 4th-lvl. (hero)
*Combat:* Hit-points: 22; MAS 13; Initiative: +0; Speed: 30 ft.; Defense 11 (touch 11, flat-footed 10); BAB +2; Grap +3; Atk +3 melee (1d4, dagger), or +3 ranged (2d6, pistol); AP 7.
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +5.
*Abilities:* Str 13 (+1), Dex 10 (+0), Con 13 (+1), Int 17 (+3), Wis 12 (+1), Cha 12 (+1).
*Racial Traits:* _Human_
*Skills:* Bluff +8, Craft (bookbinding) +8, Craft (calligraphy) +8, Decipher script +8, Forgery +8, Heal +8, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (local) +9, Listen +10, Profession (teacher) +6, Research +8, Spellcraft +13, Spot +10.
*Talents:* Linguist, Magical adept (arcane magic).
*Feats:* Alertness, Iron will, Personal firearm proficiency, Simple weapons proficiency, Skill familiarity (Heal), Skill focus (Spellcraft).
*Languages:* Riekspiel (native), Arcana, Classic.
*Spells* Caster level: 4 (with houserule); Spell burn resistance: 3; Spell list:
0-Level: Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Flare, Know Direction, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Repair Minor Damage, Resistance.
1-Level: Alarm, Comprehend Language, Grease, Obscuring Mist, Protection from Chaos.
2-Level: Protection from Arrows & Bullets, Spider Climb.
*Equipment:* sturdy clothing, dagger, MW pistol (plus powder and bullets for 20 shots), lantern and oil, parchment - ink - quill. 
*Note:* Pistol (cost: 150gp, Damage: 2d6, critical: 20/x3, Range Inc: 30ft, Wt: 2 lbs, Type: P, Size: Medium). Ammo: bullets (10), 2gp, 1 lb


----------



## Turanil (Dec 28, 2004)

> - ancient Proficiency of the Ruinous Powers




Karl, I think there is a typo here... (I mean: first post of the game thread in Playing the Game). I guess it should read "ancient *Prophecy* of the Ruinous Powers"...


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> *Professor Johannes von Tritheim*




Wow he looks GREAT... one minor problem  You need *Personal Firearm Proficiency for Firarms... BUT the great thing is if you change Weapn Focus to PFP you attack with the pistol will still be +3 as Masterwork give you +1 to attack

As for spells, I will pick them for you but the basics are as follows your Spellcraft Rank + Int Mod (7+3) = gives you ten 0-level, five 1st level and two 2nd-level spells. I might let you pick half of those if you want.*


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 28, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Karl, I think there is a typo here... (I mean: first post of the game thread in Playing the Game). I guess it should read "ancient *Prophecy* of the Ruinous Powers"...




D'oh I hate Spellcheck  yes I am not the greatest with this... going to change it now thanks


----------



## Turanil (Dec 28, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> As for spells, I will pick them for you. I might let you pick half of those if you want.




Mmmh... let it be the hard GT way. I prefer you determine all the spells my character knows. As such, you can choose what suits the ambiance of the campaign best. Nonetheless, I would prefer to get arcane spells only. I don't think I will get to cast any single divine spell (since I don't have the appropriate talent) even if I know one or two. But who knows..  

Otherwise, I go and update my character with regard to pistol proficiency...


----------



## Turanil (Dec 28, 2004)

Hohum! I should not have done it, financially wise, but I ordered that book of "World of Warhammer" mentioned in another thread. It seems it can make a good setting book, without game mechanics, so perfect to go with Grim Tales...


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 28, 2004)

Two things, since I don't have GT, can you tell me how the GT firearms rules work. I'd like to know before I build my guy around using a rifle just how useful it will be.

Secondly, is there anyway I could have some sort of animal companion?


----------



## Turanil (Dec 28, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Two things, since I don't have GT, can you tell me how the GT firearms rules work. I'd like to know before I build my guy around using a rifle just how useful it will be.
> 
> Secondly, is there anyway I could have some sort of animal companion?




Firearms in GT don't have specific rules, although there is some feats for firearms, and a few rules about auto-fire and else. However, I think we will treat the firearms of this Warhammer game as we would of a crossbow for example. Of course, I don't want to infringe on the GM's prerogative...

GT don't include a talent that would work like Animal Companion of druids or rangers, though our DM may rule otherwise of course.

In any case, Captain Tagon I have an OGC document I can send you to create your character. Just email me at dominique.crouzet@libertysurf.fr and I send it back to you.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 28, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> In any case, Captain Tagon I have an OGC document I can send you to create your character. Just email me at dominique.crouzet@libertysurf.fr and I send it back to you.




I might find that really helpful as well, Turanil. I'll email you.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Hohum! I should not have done it, financially wise, but I ordered that book of "World of Warhammer" mentioned in another thread. It seems it can make a good setting book, without game mechanics, so perfect to go with Grim Tales...




I have the _World of Warhammer_ offical illustrated guide. Is that the one you ordered? It has REALLY nice art in but not lots of info about the (basic about all the areas though). I really love the art in it.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Two things, since I don't have GT, can you tell me how the GT firearms rules work. I'd like to know before I build my guy around using a rifle just how useful it will be.
> 
> Secondly, is there anyway I could have some sort of animal companion?




Hop you emailed Turanil, but I will go over a bit...

First the only 'special' rules I use for Guns is that they halve the Defense and DR bonuses from Armor (no effect on natural DR). Otherwise, you just need the Personal Firearm Proficiency or you get a -4 to use them. They are muzzle loaders so it take a couple or rounds to reload them. I posted their stats on with the First Post. 

Second, animal comanion is up to you, I will give you two choices. First you can have picked up a mutt (small dog) that was stray that wandered onto the Knights Panthers grounds. You feed it and it started following you around. You can have taught it 1 trick so far.
OR you can make it your 'Item' then it is big wolfhound or something (use the stats of a Wolf with +1 Str). It knows 5 tricks and it totally loyal to you.  

NOW question do you have D20 Modern? Just wondering as it can get you started with your character. Not everything is the same but can get you started


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

Turanil, do you have Complete Arcane? If so I included a couple spells from that list (marked with the *). If not I put their alts from the PHB in (X). I rolled them totally random to be fair as possible (except for Detect Magic and Read Magic) .

Spell list…
*0-Level:* Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Flare, Know Direction, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Repair Minor Damage* (Daze), Resistance
*1-Level:* Backbiter* (Alarm), Comprehend Language, Grease, Obscuring Mist, Protection from Chaos/Evil/Good/Law**
*2-Level:* Protection from Arrows***, Spider Climb 

*spell found in Complete Arcane
**This will be somewhat with the 'Allegiances' but also creatures of Chaos are always chaos, etc.
***Will also work against bullets


----------



## Captain Tagon (Dec 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hop you emailed Turanil, but I will go over a bit...
> 
> First the only 'special' rules I use for Guns is that they halve the Defense and DR bonuses from Armor (no effect on natural DR). Otherwise, you just need the Personal Firearm Proficiency or you get a -4 to use them. They are muzzle loaders so it take a couple or rounds to reload them. I posted their stats on with the First Post.
> 
> ...





Yeah, I emailed Turanil, reading over the document now. I do have d20 Modern, which is how I made characters for Bughunters and Stargate. 

The main thing I wanted to know about the firearms was how long it takes to load them. So with a couple of rounds as reload time I guess they are more of a fire once and then wade into melee type thing.

I'm starting up the character sheet now, and get it done ASAP. Still not sure which form I'm taking for the animal companion, but we shall see.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 29, 2004)

I'll get my character up tomorrow, Karl. I have the document from Turanil, so I think I have a good start. I still might pick up Grim Tales. One question, can I start with two cav pistols?


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

*Bobitron* if they are not Mastercraft sure you can have two Pistols (either type). Also I totally thing that G.T. is pretty damn cool and I have Modern and a ton of other games (plus Black Company and DAMN is that cool also). But I understand having to many game books 

*Captain Tagon* ops  right I remember you  Anyway as for how long it is going takes to Reload... hmmm I re-read G.T. and it says One Full Round but requires the Exotic Weapon Proficiency BUT I am just going to stick with calling it Personal Firearm Proficiency (both are a feat after all, it just a matter of the BAB of +1). SO I am going to say it take One Full Round to reload is all. 
Now on the other Hand, I am going to create the new Feat, EWP: Cannons, which will be the use of Cannons and the like.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 29, 2004)

OK those who have their character's names and basic ideas should post over in the Playing-the-Game  
If anyone needs some help with their characters let me know


----------



## Radiant (Dec 29, 2004)

stupid me, just 3 pages and I can't find the link to the rogue's gallery. Want to write a few more words of background.


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 29, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK those who have their character's names and basic ideas should post over in the Playing-the-Game
> If anyone needs some help with their characters let me know




Hi Karl. I'm sorry, but I can't get Gunther finished up today. I will have him done for certain this weekend. Wednesday is proving busier than expected. If this will be a problem, let me know, maybe I can dig up another player for you.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey *Radiant*, here you go. I will update the first post to include these.

Playing the GAME is here

Rogue's Gallery is here


*Bobitron*, that is ok IF you have a character name and basic idea/description I am totally fine. BUT please intro yourself in the game 

Anyone else? I will wait t bit more but want to get to the good stuff


----------



## Radiant (Dec 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Hey *Radiant*, here you go. I will update the first post to include these.
> 
> Playing the GAME is here
> 
> ...




got'cha. Introduction posted. Ain't she a lovely one


----------



## Krug (Dec 30, 2004)

Where did you get that picRadiant? Mighty cool.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

It is... and the characters are all perfect Warhammer so far  

It will be fun


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> *Bobitron*, that is ok IF you have a character name and basic idea/description I am totally fine. BUT please intro yourself in the game




Thanks for the time, Karl. I picked up Grim Tales today I will use it on Sat to get everything stated out. I think it looks like a Tough/Strong hero, with two pistols and a longsword, staying mounted whenever possible.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

Sounds great... but you will only be starting with Riding Horses, so shooting guns off of them may or may not spook them


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 30, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Sounds great... but you will only be starting with Riding Horses, so shooting guns off of them may or may not spook them




Point taken. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey Bob check the League thread about Fury stuff 

Now still waiting for two more players to post and then I will move to the next day and the 'mission'


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

Thought I would post Action Point uses for this Game...(I am pretty sure they are all open content, if not let me know and I will remove them)

- Improve a 1d20 Roll (attack roll, saving throws, skill checks, initiative)
- Activate a Heroic Ability (some feats, talents and class features require it)
- Make a Heroic Strike (can 'strike true' against damage reduction)
- Improve your Defense (add the roll of the dice to your Defense for a round)
- Confirm Critical (you don't re-roll to confirm Crits, you spend a Hero Point if you threaten one)
- Confirm Critical Success with a Skill (each skill has a Crit special if you wish to)
- Healing after combat (heal dice of damage after minute of rest)

Gaining Action Points During Play... normally you only get your AP back when you advance a level; BUT you can also get them from the following...
- Activate a Critical Fumble with a Skill (any time you roll a 1 on a skill check I will GIVE you a AP if I activate a fumble)
- Activate a Critical Hit (award you an AP if I activate a critical threat against you)
- Activate a Critical Miss (award you an AP if you roll a 1 on an Attack check to make something bad happen)
- Heroic Rewards (award you an AP if you do something really Heroic)

There might be more (sort of similar to in Buffy where if I do something bad to you, the GM gives you  an AP to help you)


----------



## Radiant (Dec 30, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Where did you get that picRadiant? Mighty cool.




it's Rackham/Confrontation. It's just one of the preview sketches they release before the actual minis go for sale. Those folks are just awesome.


----------



## Turanil (Dec 30, 2004)

*Johannes von Tritheim - Smart 4th*

Can I suggest for ease of reading, that every time a player posts (in the Playing the Game adventure thread), he puts the name of his character in the title bar (as I do above). For me it helps remember who is who, when reading the thread. Thanks.





			
				Karl Green said:
			
		

> Turanil, do you have Complete Arcane? If so I included a couple spells from that list (marked with the *). If not I put their alts from the PHB in (X). I rolled them totally random to be fair as possible (except for Detect Magic and Read Magic) .
> 
> Spell list…
> *0-Level:* Dancing Light, Detect Magic, Flare, Know Direction, Message, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Repair Minor Damage* (Daze), Resistance
> ...



I don't have Complete Arcane so will stick with PHB spells. One thing though: I would like to keep Repair Minor Damage instead of Daze. I will probably never use Daze, and Repair Minor Damage is probably not difficult to use (a version of Mending?).

I go and update my character sheets.


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 30, 2004)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Can I suggest for ease of reading, that every time a player posts (in the Playing the Game adventure thread), he puts the name of his character in the title bar (as I do above). For me it helps remember who is who, when reading the thread. Thanks.




Oh yea I should have said that... I do like that myself as I often forget himself and I have to look it up






			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> I don't have Complete Arcane so will stick with PHB spells. One thing though: I would like to keep Repair Minor Damage instead of Daze. I will probably never use Daze, and Repair Minor Damage is probably not difficult to use (a version of Mending?).
> 
> I go and update my character sheets.




Sure that is fine and yea Repair minor damage pretty close to that


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

Captain Tagon, you have been very quick. I hope you are still interested. SORRY that I have sort of started BUT your character can still get in


----------



## Bobitron (Dec 31, 2004)

Karl, 

I was looking at the Grim Tales and D20 Modern rules, and I think I have settled on Charismatic 2/Strong 2. I will have time this weekend to complete him. Thanks for your patience


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 31, 2004)

Sounds great, looking forward to seeing him 

As I said above, all guns use Personal Firearm Proficiency. IF you choice Strong as your first level class you gets you some good starting Weapon and Armor Proficiecny althought Charismatic gets you a good number of skills 

Also I thought your character would have the background of either Gentry/Noble, Military or Rural (but you should come up with a cool name for each )


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 2, 2005)

Karl,

Almost done w/ Gunther. Do you think he could get a light warhorse as his "item from the past"? I will get him posted later tonight.


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 2, 2005)

Gunther Ulven 

Charismatic 2/ Strong 2
Background: Third son of a Minor Noble (Bluff, Diplomacy, Knowledge-Etiquette, Ride)
Allegiances: Himself, his companions, the Empire
Deity: Sigmar, not devout

Quote: “So how much do I owe you again? Hmmm… that might be difficult…double or nothing?”

Background: I was born the third son of a minor noble in Talabheim. After years of education in the finest schools my homeland had to offer, I grew bored with the life of the gentry. When Emperor Karl Franz called for able bodied young men to serve, I joined without hesitation. My father was intimidated by the Duke into funding a unit of pistoleers. I served in the unit as a Sergeant, cutting his teeth in battles against the Bretonnians and Skaven filth in the valleys and passes of the Grey Mountains. I returned home after two years of service, fully expecting to recieve a hero's welcome from his father. But the family's fortunes had faded away in support of the unit, and I found myself despised by my bitter parents. Furious, I left home with the same possessions he brought back from the wars. I had developed a taste for cheap wine and gambling while on the road, and it eventually landed me in trouble in Middenheim after a long night of revelry. I found that he could not pay my tab or the deep debt to a member of the town guard. I was tossed into the stocks, where I find myself in the strange situation of being drafted into the Order of the Knights Panther.

Appearance: I’m not a bad looking sort, or at least I’m told. I decided to shave my head while in the military (mostly to keep down on lice, truth be told), but I do like the way it looks. Normally I wear my mail all day, and keep my pistols close at hand. All this recent training has gotten me back into fighting shape. My shoulders may ache after a long day of pounding away at a target dummy, but they are strong and broad, and my arms have regained their former power.

About this character: I have spent far too many nights in far too many dank cells. The last six years have been a blur of seedy gambling houses and taverns, cheap women and cheaper wine. Maybe this is my chance to get back on track. The Knights Panther! Who would have thought, me a Knight. My companions seem capable. Hopefully this Witch Hunter Hammer is telling us all the facts about the task ahead of us. Perhaps, with a bit of luck, we will make it out of this with our heads still attached to our shoulders.

Age: 30
Height: 5’9”
Weight: 175
Hair: Bald
Eyes: Blue

Reputation: +2

Statistics:

STR: 16 (+3, costs 10)
DEX: 10 (+0, costs 2)
CON: 10 (+0, costs 2)
INT: 12 (+ 1, costs 4)
WIS: 10 (+ 0, costs 2)
CHA: 16 (+3, costs 10)

Hit Points: 22 (6+4+6+6)

Saving Throws: 
Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +2
Will: +0

Armor Class: 16 (+3 Class Defense, +3 DB Chainmail)
DR: 2

Base Attack Bonus: +3

Weapons:

Longsword +6 attack (damage 1d8+4, 19-20/x2)

2 Pistols +3 attack (Damage: 2d6, critical: 20/x3, Range Inc: 30ft, Wt: 2 lbs, Type: P, Size: Medium). Ammo: 20 shots total

Dagger +6 attack melee, +3 thrown (damage 1d4+4, crit 19-20, Rng 10ft)

Skill Points: 40

Skills: 

Appraise +1
Balance +0
Bluff +11, 6 ranks
Climb +3
Concentration +0
Craft (Armor) 2 ranks
Diplomacy +10, 5 ranks
Disguise +3
Drive +0
Escape Artist +0
Forgery +0
Gather Information +7, 4 ranks
Heal +0
Hide +0
Intimidate +10, 5 ranks
Jump +3
Knowledge (Etiquette) +4, 3 ranks
Knowledge (Nobility) +4, 3 ranks
Listen +0
Move Silently +0
Perform +3
Profession (Gambler) +6, 2 ranks
Research +1
Ride +10, 7 ranks
Search +1
Sense Motive +0
Speak Language+2, 1 rank
Spot +0
Survival +2, 2 ranks
Swim +3
Use Rope +0

Abilities:
Fast Talk (Add Charismatic Level to Bluff, Diplomacy, and Profession-Gambler checks)
Melee Smash (+1 bonus to Melee damage)

Feats:
Armor Proficiency- All
Martial Weapon Proficiency – All
Shield Proficiency
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Improved Initiative
Personal Firearms Proficiency
Skill Focus- Intimidate and Gambler
Mounted Combat
Mounted Shot

Equipment: 

Travelers Outfit with Panther symbol tabard 
Longsword w/ scabbard
Two Pistols w/ holsters, 10 shots each
Belt w/ ammo pouches
Sack
Dagger
Week of Iron Rations
Waterskin
1 week of Oats
Bedroll
Mess tin and cutlery
Hooded Lantern with flask of oil
One-man tent
Light Riding Horse

Wealth: 4 silver shillings


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Karl,
> 
> Almost done w/ Gunther. Do you think he could get a light warhorse as his "item from the past"? I will get him posted later tonight.




Sure, and as he is your 'item' he can have some tricks and +1 to his CON (so 22HP, and a MDT of 16)

I will look him over but first glance he looks good


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 2, 2005)

He looks good... the only thing I would add is your Massive Damage Threshold (MDT) is 12 (CON +1/2 your level, round down)


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 6, 2005)

Seen this, Karl? 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=113204


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep but I am 'old-school' and like me books  
I am not a big PDF fan is all, but it is cool


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 11, 2005)

I just wanted to praise the fast pace of this game- it's awesome that something new is up everyday! Thanks to all involved.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 12, 2005)

I must say I have great fun with this game. I wonder if this is the fact we use Grim Tales rules rather than typical DnD.

My next tabletop campaigns as a DM will be Grim Tales with either Warhammer for heroic fantasy, and d20 Call of Cthulhu for modern (modern horror fantasy).


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 12, 2005)

I was reading your stuff over in the OGL stuff T, sounds like a GREAT idea to me


----------



## Turanil (Jan 13, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> I was reading your stuff over in the OGL stuff T, sounds like a GREAT idea to me



Sorry, but to whose post this comment refers to? (What _OGL stuff T_?)


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 13, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Sorry, but to whose post this comment refers to? (What _OGL stuff T_?)




I think he is talking about your [Grim Tales + d20 CoC] Cthulhu Mythos thread.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 17, 2005)

I got my copy of "The World of Warhammer - Official Illustrated Guide to the Fantasy World".

Woo! Beautiful book, really excellent! I have found the sourcebook for my next fantasy campaign if I ever run one. I for long thought of running a campaign set in a Renaissance Europe like setting. This one is perfect, in conjunction with Grim Tales I've got everything needed. There is no WHFRP game mechanics info, so this book is perfect. There is little info too, but I think that compared to the average homebrew, or even book settings full of crunch, there is enough info anyway.

It's a great buy.


----------



## Turanil (Jan 17, 2005)

Here is what I will do if I have to run a heroic fantasy campaign someday:

Rules Grim Tales, but non-spellcasting classes from D&D and a few other books (AU for example) will be allowed (but without action points, defense bonuses, and free multiclassing). Then, as the info on the gods is succinct, religion will be something Christian/Law like, so I will adapt much stuff from _Medieval Player's Manual_ (Green Ronin), that should help me add a few new religious talents. Info on the Chaos gods is more detailed however, so they will be the Stanist equivalent of my campaign. I have otherwise WotC's _Serpent Kingdom_ that will fit exceptionally well in the Lustria part of the world inhabited by Saurians / Lizardfolk.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds like a kewl idea to me  and I do love that book also... the art and the maps are GREAT!
Warhammer is a very kewl world, with so much. I am very interested in the new version that GR is putting out... but I am worried about some things (not from GR side by instead from GW) we shall see

Oh yea...an adventure to the new world to look for treasure in the old lizard man kindom would just rock


----------



## Radiant (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry karl, boards habe been eating some of my posts. Seems they are back to normal again.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 19, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
tried to post five more times and every singel one got eaten, I'm giving up. Rat shoots the damn thing and that's that.


----------



## Karl Green (Jan 19, 2005)

Same thing has been happening to me  ALOT!


----------



## Bobitron (Jan 19, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Same thing has been happening to me  ALOT!




Hmmm... everything seems to be working OK here at home, and that's on my dial-up connection. Not sure what's going on for you guys


----------



## Radiant (Jan 19, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Same thing has been happening to me  ALOT!




strange enough it is only the ingame thread. Would only be halfbad if I remembered to just copy the text before I hit the send button.


----------



## Radiant (Feb 2, 2005)

Karl, you don't have to be a community supporter to add attachments. Aynone can do that.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 2, 2005)

Really... hmmm I tried long ago but have not lately....ok I am see about making up something with MS Paint if it would be easier for people to read


----------



## Radiant (Feb 2, 2005)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Really... hmmm I tried long ago but have not lately....ok I am see about making up something with MS Paint if it would be easier for people to read




no prob as it is. Just wanted to let you know. I'm just a normal member too, never stopped me from posting pics in the Titans game


----------



## Krug (Feb 3, 2005)

It might be the 100k restriction..


----------



## Turanil (Feb 20, 2005)

Okay, this is not directly related to our game. Just to tell, but I don't see the need to begin a new thread for that...

I spent all my week-end working on my next Warhammer d20 campaign. As always when I try to prepare a setting, this has become an incredibly huge project. At first I thought: "Great, I just need to get this _World of Warhammer_ atlas, then my copy of Grim tales, and I am ready to go. But no... I then began to search on the Internet and download material, compile documents I already had on my hard drive regarding various D&D subjects, and finish a netbook of classes I had begun for a similar project a while ago. It has again become a colossal endeavor...   

For instance, there will be a netbook of classes for this setting. Because I finally decided that the six basic GT classes are not enough. Now there are not only these six, but also 14 core classes (non-spellcasting classes from PHB, UA, AU, Relic & Ritual: Excalibur, and a couple of new classes), and 14 prestige classes (most new and from me, fortunately already writen). Then, I have decided for a new magic system inspired from GT and Slaine d20 (see two thread in d20 forums, where I have begun pondering about it). 

But then, I plan to do three (!!) other netbooks! One of them is almost already written (just needs be adapted), and is an encyclopedia-gazeteer of the Old-World, that I found on a website. The other will be a large compilation of NPCs, thus giving me the incentive to finish those "d100 NPCs threads" I began a while ago in the Rogue Gallery forum. Lastly, there will be a netbook describing the world (with plenty of illustrations), for the players to get the ambiance and flavor of it. I just hope I won't have any problems for I will shamelessly put into it many pics scanned from my Warhammer book, or found on the Internet. I in fact believe that giving such a document to the characters is essential to put them into the ambiance...

Lastly, I want to merge this setting with _Beyond Countless Doorways_ by Monte Cook. You see, this supplement is clearly inspired by Moorcock's cosmology, and this is what I like in Warhammer: this Chaos vs Law stuff (I know it wasn't meant that way, but I will in my campaign). Another thing is that I always loved the Renaissance for a setting, and have for a long, long time thought about running such a campaign (already tried it in AD&D 2e, and it was great fun). You see, it reminds me of another Moorcock's novel that I love: "The Warhound". Of course, this novel include parallel planes as in traditional Moorcock fashion, hence my desire to combine _Beyond Countless Doorways_ and _Warhammer_... 

Well, thanks to those who will have read my Sunday's ramblings...


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds great, Turanil. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2005)

Very cool T, I would LOVE to see what you got so far and what you come up with!


----------



## Radiant (Feb 22, 2005)

Turanil, be carefull with those pictures. Games Workshop protects its right like a mad dog, even so far as filing lawsuits against fancreated movies and stuff like that.


----------



## scranford (Mar 8, 2005)

*Is this game sitll alive?*

I was really enjoying this game. Is it dead now or just on hold.... and if on hold when might it start back again.

Just wondering


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 8, 2005)

Karl has had difficulty getting online lately, so all of his games are rarely updated. I'm sure there will be more posts eventually.


----------

